# Dtivo and HME



## neotrex (Aug 20, 2007)

I am new to this forum so please do not flame me. I have been searching for an answer to this question:

Does the Dtivos from phillips support HME?

I have two of them, the 6000 and the 708 and I want to add all the cool features for HME. If there are some websites that you can point me to that would be great. I just want to make sure that it works before I start to hack them up and find out they do not.
Thanks


----------



## Scott40 (Aug 20, 2007)

The 6000 is a series 1, it does not support it. The 708 is a series 2, it does. You can look on ebay or somewhere and find another 708, or another series 2 unit. It does not have to be the same one as long as it is a series 2 unit.


----------



## neotrex (Aug 20, 2007)

I am sorry it is not a 6000 it is a dsr7000. Does that support HME also? If so can you direct me to some good sites for help in setting it up on my Dtivo


----------



## Scott40 (Aug 20, 2007)

The 7000 also is not a series 2 unit. You will have to find another unit that is a series 2, then look for the thread, "hacking your tivo just got a whole lot easier" in this same forum.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

The DSR7000 is indeed a series 2 unit; it works with HME perfectly. More info can be found in this thread that Scott referenced.


----------



## DavePurz (Sep 29, 2003)

Scott40 said:


> The 7000 also is not a series 2 unit. You will have to find another unit that is a series 2, then look for the thread, "hacking your tivo just got a whole lot easier" in this same forum.


Hi Neotrex:

Scott40 is mistaken... David Platt is correct.

Yes, the Philips DSR7000 *IS* a Series 2 Unit and *IS* hackable.

I've done a couple of these for friends.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

umm... but the question was if HME worked on the dsr7000... the answer would be "only with v6.3x s/w" wouldn't it?


----------



## Scott40 (Aug 20, 2007)

my mistake. I did a search on the unit and saw that Dan collins had said back in Feb. 06 that the 7000 was not a series 2 unit. I guess he was mistaken and I apoligize.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

BTUx9 said:


> umm... but the question was if HME worked on the dsr7000... the answer would be "only with v6.3x s/w" wouldn't it?


Yep.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

BTUx9 said:


> umm... but the question was if HME worked on the dsr7000... the answer would be "only with v6.3x s/w" wouldn't it?


Uh, does this mean that DTivos can run Gallion??


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Uh, does this mean that DTivos can run Gallion??


with 6.3e installed, yes


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> bengalfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, does this mean that DTivos can run Gallion??
> ...


plus, like other 6.3 versions, you don't get any of the Tivo To Go features, AFAIK


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> with 6.3e installed, yes


So you have to give up MRV to get HME?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> So you have to give up MRV to get HME?


bingo! got it in one.


----------



## neotrex (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok i am new so what is MVR? Also should I just get a cd like from ptv?


----------



## Scott40 (Aug 20, 2007)

mvr? It's MRV. It is transferring a recording from one receiver to another. Basically, you can for instance record something in the livingroom, and then thru your menus on the tv, transfer the show to the bedroom for instance. Once you start the transfer you can start watching the show within seconds.


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

neotrex said:


> Ok i am new so what is MVR? Also should I just get a cd like from ptv?


If you want to read and learn about a lot of things you can do and how to do them I suggest heading on over to the Zipper/SApper wiki here.

The short answer, from the wiki, MRV or Multi-Room Viewing is a feature available on Series 2 Stand Alone TiVos. It adds the ability to transfer recordings made on one TiVo on another TiVo connected to your network. For example, you can transfer a show on your living room TiVo to your bedroom TiVo.

MRV is a hidden feature that can be enabled on some hacked Series 2 DirecTiVos. This is accomplished by patching the tivoapp file to enable disabled features.


----------

